# Can I join flexible conduit with pvc glue and couplings?



## pennywise (Mar 1, 2012)

I have two sections of flexible conduit that I need to join. Can I use sched 40 coupling and pvc cement to do this? Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

By "flexible conduit" what do you mean ?

Guessing that you might be talking about liquid tight non-metallic, this would be one of the couplers made for it.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/item/202077104


----------



## pennywise (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, that's what I mean. Thanks for the reply. So standard sched 40 couplings with pvc glue wouldn't work?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are the specifications on Carlons liquid tight or Carflex.

http://www.carlonsales.com/techinfo/specifications/Spec-Carflex.pdf

Read item 1.5. 
Ever seen a rigid PVC coupling with either of those markings?

So it's a code violation for not using the listed fittings and not following mfgs instructions.


----------



## pennywise (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, thanks for the info Oso954. I'll get the approved connectors!


----------

